# بركات الصيام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## mike cena (27 نوفمبر 2007)

مقتبس.....


بركات الصوم


إن الآب السماوي إذ يتقدم إليه أبناؤه المؤمنين بالصلوات المقترنة بالصوم، لابد وأن يكافئهم بالبركات كما قال الرب يسوع "وأما أنت فمتى صمت فادهن رأسك واغسل وجهك، لكي لا تظهر للناس صائماً بل لأبيك الذي في الخفاء، فأبوك الذي يرى في الخفاء يجازيك (يكافئك) علانية" (مت17:6،18).

والبركات التي تحصل عليها بالصوم كثيرة، كما يتضح من الكتاب المقدس، ولكننا سوف نقتصر على بعض مما ذكره أشعياء النبي بصدد حديثه عن بركات الصوم، والبركات التي سنقتصر عليها هي ما تخص صومنا كمبتدئين. فقد قال أشعياء النبي "أليس هذا صوماً أختاره: حل قيود الشر، فك عقد النير... حينئذ ينفجر مثل الصبح نورك، وتنبت صحتك، ويسير برك أمامك، ومجد الرب يجمع ساقتك، حينئذ تدعو فيجيب الرب، تستغيث فيقول هأنذا... يشرق في الظلمة نورك، ويكون الظلام الدامس مثل الظهر، ويقودك الرب على الدوام، ويُشبع في الجدوب نفسك، وينشط عظامك فتصير كجنة ريا، وكنبع مياه لا تنقطع مياهه..." (أش1:58).

فمن هذه البركات:

1] السلام المشع مثل النور:

"يكون ظلامك الدامس مثل الظهر" (أش10:58) فالظلام ملئ بالمخاوف والاضطرابات، ولكنها سرعان ما تختفي من قلب المؤمن عندما "ينفجر مثل الصبح نوره..." (أش8:58). وذلك نتيجة لحياة الصوم التي يتحدث عنها النبي.



2] استجابة الصلاة:

"حينئذ تدعو فيجيب الرب" (أش9:58) فعندما تقترن الصلاة بالصوم تحصل على موافقة الرب إذ ينظر إلى انسحاق القلب بالصوم فترق أحشاؤه ويستجيب.



3] سرعة النجدة:

"تستغيث فيقول هأنذا" (أش9:58) يا لبركة الصوم! لا يتأخر الرب عن نجدة الصائم المستغيث إليه.

4] الشبع الروحي:

"ويُشبع في الجدوب نفسك" (أش11:58) عندما يجوع الجسد تشبع الروح. نعم لأن "الجسد يشتهي ضد الروح والروح ضد الجسد..." (غل17:5).



5] القيادة الروحية والإرشاد الإلهي:

"ويقودك الرب على الدوام" (أش11:58) عندما يتخلى الإنسان عن قوته الجسدية والذهنية، وتهبط قواه تحت وطأة الجوع، يبدأ الرب يأخذ دوره القيادي في حياته.

هذه بعض بركات الصوم التي يحصل عليها المؤمن في حياته.

أرجو من الرب أن يعيننا لنقدم صوماً مقبولاً للرب فنحصل على بركاته الغنية لحياتنا. أمين.


القمص زكريا ( B )


----------



## ra.mi62 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: بركات الصيام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## adel baket (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: بركات الصيام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

_موضوع رائع ميكا_
_الرب يبارك تعب محبتك_​


----------

